# Snow Cats



## slauncha413 (Dec 9, 2004)

Hey all you ski buffs, do you guys have any pictures of any of the big snow cats in action? I have always had a big interest in them, but can never find any pictues or info on them. Any one have any cool pictures?


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

*There are lots of sites...*

http://www.safetyoneinc.com/

http://www.chameleoninc.com/snowcats/index.html

http://www.tahoebasin.com/snowcats/snowcat_related_links.htm

Check out the links above , pretty cool...


----------



## wakesetter2001 (Sep 12, 2004)

Here are some pictures of a BR 275 that I run on and around Mt Bachelor in Central Oregon.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

SnoFarmer has a bunch, he posted them someplace too, I think the DOT thread.


----------



## wakesetter2001 (Sep 12, 2004)

I have a bunch more I can post tomorrow from my work computer if you would like.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

I will try and remember to take a few pics when we are out in breckenridge for spring break. We usually see about 5+ a day out there while skiing


----------



## KCB (Jan 22, 2006)

Snow Cats are neat.  What do you think of this?


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Mark Oomkes;361909 said:


> SnoFarmer has a bunch, he posted them someplace too, I think the DOT thread.


Yea ,I posted a few around.. I have a lot more but some guys just don't see the connection.

An LMC3700 on the top JokerVill, Crested Butte co
year 82.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

A Printoh T4. Angel fire ski area NM. year 88


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

A look at the inside of a P,B 240D


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

*Cool Dash!*



SnoFarmer;362113 said:


> A look at the inside of a P,B 240D


 That looks like it would be allot more fun than my ole Bombardiers and they where fun....


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

go to a ski resort there out there working


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

*Thats better than the plow trucks anyways..*



PLOWMAN45;362160 said:


> go to a ski resort there out there working


 Atleast they are out working...Got to love man made snow...This year anyways...


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Oshkosh;362247 said:


> Atleast they are out working...Got to love man made snow...This year anyways...


At some ski areas it's the only place that has any snow.

All you see is white runs with brown all around.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

oh yea a pic..lol
A bigger shot of my avatar. Angel Fire ski area, run- Coming home.

Ice sculpture complements of the snow-making crew.

Cat is a LMC-3700-C C is the engine designation for a Caterpillar. Pulling a roller packing some early season snow.
90% of all my cat pics I am the operator


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

*It is brutal out here....*



SnoFarmer;362251 said:


> At some ski areas it's the only place that has any snow.
> 
> All you see is white runs with brown all around.


 The areas around me make a big deal when a fresh inch falls....It is bad out here....
The worst part is most areas shut down snow making after Feb school vacation(3 weeks) which might mean a really short season this year....I think out of six ski areas around me only 1 is above 50% trail count!!!!!!
Here was an old groomer that needed the diff put back in...I thought about it but really didnt need it....


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

It's bad here also, there is about 3" on the ground.

Most areas here have 12" to 24" of man made snow some are getting by with 12" to18"

A couple of Mom and Pop areas didn't even open this year.:crying: 
I wonder if they will be up for sale in the spring?


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Oshkosh;362264 said:


> Here was an old groomer that needed the diff put back in...I thought about it but really didnt need it....


oops...,.....


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Oshkosh;362264 said:


> Here was an old groomer that needed the diff put back in...I thought about it but really didnt need it....


Please no more pics of the old 302.  They bring back bad memories if making snow. lol
It was so much fun to shift gears while going up or down hill. 
A area I worked at used them for pulling snow guns around. 
Does yours have the hydraulic sticks or the manual sticks for steering?

Some areas look like this white snow on the runs and brown everywhere else.
Cat is a LMC-D, nick name the DOG, a Detroit diesel motor. lol

The cat could bearly get out it's own way. Under powered.


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

*Detroits are like that.lol*

The ole Detroit makes lots of noise but barley makes any power.lol Our town had the 453 turbos with 6yds of sand they had to run for some of the hills and we are at sea level.lol To be fair I had a 653 in one of my trucks and it was a good motor.Loud but good...
That cat I am pretty sure had manual sticks..Ford 6cyl industrial gas, could of had it cheap but with out a garage I couldn't do it...
We had a couple of big areas sold the past two seasons.Loon Ski area was just sold and then leased back to the management team that was running it..Big new Condo projects starting, I do believe developers bought it...There are two rumors floating around town that Cranmore ski area maybe sold off and that Attitash maybe sold.The parent company of Attitash just sold Steamboat ,they are scrambling for cash flow...At Attitash in the past year they have been getting rid of all the old management and are running minimum crews, looks to me like they are trying to up the bottom line getting ready to sell, sell, sell...Bretton Woods was just sold last season,lots of development in their future....Looks like the money is in the land sales...


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Oshkosh;362317 said:


> Looks like the money is in the land sales...


yup most ski areas where land speculations.
If you build a ski hill people will want to live close buy driving up land costs.

If you build it they will come.....


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

*Do you Mean??*



SnoFarmer;362319 said:


> yup most ski areas where land speculations.
> If you build a ski hill people will want to live close buy driving up land costs.
> 
> If you build it they will come.....


 LOL Do You mean that might be the reason that Home Depot and Lowes are both building new stores in a town with a year round population of 4,400.......


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Interior shot of a Prinoth T4. Scandia diesel, I liked it it was quite and it had a lot of power.
They were climbing fools!! we would have high track competitions in the spring on the steeps and the prinoth always won no matter who was operating it.

Take a look at the blade control it is one of the nicest in the industry.
It's carved mahogany, it fits your hand better than a glove. .


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

What does this have to do with snowplowing????????? Can't we get back to the subject? :realmad: :angry:  

JK


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

*Lol*



Mark Oomkes;362334 said:


> What does this have to do with snowplowing????????? Can't we get back to the subject? :realmad: :angry:
> 
> JK


 LOL


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

LOL, I did not know Lowe's or Home Depot were attractions.

Hey! there is a Lowes lets build a vacation home close by! 

Another shot of a Prinoth T4 with doors and the back deck open.

Notice the sunroof...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Get a little toasty with the bright sun\higher altitude and all that glass?


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

*Whats the sunroof for...*



SnoFarmer;362337 said:


> LOL, I did not know Lowe's or Home Depot were attractions.
> 
> Hey! there is a Lowes lets build a vacation home close by!
> 
> ...


What is the sun roof for?? Incase you bury it in a drift and need to climb out the top???
As far as the above just showing how the whole snow Industry is changing thats all.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Mark Oomkes;362341 said:


> Get a little toasty with the bright sun\higher altitude and all that glass?


Bingo!!

Plus if you got swept up in a small avalanche you may have to use it to get out.


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

*Sun isnt an issue here...*



SnoFarmer;362343 said:


> Bingo!!
> 
> Plus if you got swept up in a small avalanche you may have to use it to get out.


 Since the majority of grooming here is done at night guess they dont use their sun roofs much..


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Oshkosh;362345 said:


> Since the majority of grooming here is done at night guess they dont use their sun roofs much..


Most of the grooming is done at night at most all ski areas.

I was the supervisor of the slope maintenance dept. so, when I wanted to cruise the area I would take a Cat and go take a look around and see what needed to be put on the grooming schedule for that night and I could take care of any trouble spots right then and there.

We would groom the X-countery trails in the day light. Some guys would get lost out there in the maze of trails at night, lol so I would send then out in the morning to do it.


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

*Here is a military version*

Here is one I snapped while sitting at a job this summer.


----------



## ThisIsMe (Oct 31, 2006)

Oshkosh;362573 said:


> Here is one I snapped while sitting at a job this summer.


Fess up you were taking the picture cause of the Oshkosh not the Snow cat.


----------



## wakesetter2001 (Sep 12, 2004)

Here are some more pictures


----------



## wakesetter2001 (Sep 12, 2004)

Some more!!!


----------



## 04superduty (Jan 9, 2004)

wakesetter whats that big arm over the cab of the yellow snow cat for?


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

*Is he winching himself up........*

Is that Cat winching himself up the hill? Talk about some crazy work.lol I love it!!!!!


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

wakesetter2001
I see they like to keep you on a leash.


----------



## wakesetter2001 (Sep 12, 2004)

That is a BR 275 Winch Cat. Used to groom the really steep stuff. You tie off to a big tree and take off down the hill. The winch is tied into the track controls and runs at the same speed. I have seen them going down hills with the operator having to put there feet on the windshield to help stay in the seat. They also use them to help move snow back up the mt from bottom to the top.


----------



## wakesetter2001 (Sep 12, 2004)

Here are some interior and control pictures of the BR 275 and BR 350


----------



## wakesetter2001 (Sep 12, 2004)

First picture is a picture of the BR 350 before it was released to market. This was one of the prototypes from several years back. The BR 350 is now taking over most all grooming in the US and in Europe they like them so much Prinoth has bought out Bombardier so they can have the BR 350. The second picture is a prototype BR 500


----------



## wakesetter2001 (Sep 12, 2004)

Mt bachelors new BR 350 with pipe cutter building the superpipe at the beginning of this years ski season.


----------



## wakesetter2001 (Sep 12, 2004)

Some Tucker snow cats, I wouldn't want any of you all to think I was bias.


----------



## wakesetter2001 (Sep 12, 2004)

More of the BR 350


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

*Great Photos*

Great Photos love to see the different snow equipment...


----------



## wakesetter2001 (Sep 12, 2004)

Some better pictures of the implements most ofter used.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

I do like all of the gadgets and options on the new cat but the
Bombi cab is like a port-A-poty in side.. 

It's all plastic....
It is hallow sounding with an echo.. 
poor ergonomics..

The only thing the new cat was missing is a urinal puck....
I was very disappointed with the cab...


----------



## ThisIsMe (Oct 31, 2006)

wakesetter2001;362936 said:


> That is a BR 275 Winch Cat. Used to groom the really steep stuff. You tie off to a big tree and take off down the hill. The winch is tied into the track controls and runs at the same speed. I have seen them going down hills with the operator having to put there feet on the windshield to help stay in the seat. They also use them to help move snow back up the mt from bottom to the top.


Stupid simple question: How do they get the cable up hill? Snowmobile?


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

ThisIsMe;363102 said:


> Stupid simple question: How do they get the cable up hill? Snowmobile?


lol. Most of the time there is a cat track cut to the top and some times you can drive up the run, but it is to steep to push snow up it with out help from the wench..

The turret rotates 360degs so you can push at any angle.

It is kind of fun the first time using a winch cat but it is boring to be put on a leash.


----------



## ThisIsMe (Oct 31, 2006)

SnoFarmer;363109 said:


> lol. Most of the time there is a cat track cut to the top and some times you can drive up the run, but it is to steep to push snow up it with out help from the wench..
> 
> The turret rotates 360degs so you can push at any angle.
> 
> It is kind of fun the first time using a winch cat but it is boring to be put on a leash.


Oh I see now. They hook up then cable down, turn around and cable up.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

*Ok, How much is a new Cat???*

I've never heard a price on a new groomer,What is the price range for a good mid range groomer????
Another question, when you make a turn on the steep do you have to be quick so you dont slide sideways?


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Oshkosh;363123 said:


> I've never heard a price on a new groomer,What is the price range for a good mid range groomer????
> Another question, when you make a turn on the steep do you have to be quick so you dont slide sideways?


They run in the 75K to 100k ball park with a blade but with out attachments.

You can use the blade to control steer the cat to a point.
From sliding straight down a steep slop also.

But yes , if you are on ice or a steep slope you can slide sideways.
The blade goes in 12 ways/directions so you can dip a corner of the blade to control your skid as you need to stay on the line from the cat in front of you.

It is fun to do. You have a better chance of endoing end over end a cat than to roll one over.

here is a series of pics the slope is very steep you need to use the blade as a break and to steer the cat. If you slow or try to stop you will actually pick up speed as the snow will build up in the tracks and you will loose traction.
So you state out creeping down the slope the as you start to slide you increase your speed and cut in to the moguls to control your decent.

Notice in the pic where cats have fallen off of there line and another cat is cleaning up what he missed And the big roll of snow and all you can see is the lights on top.

We would come in and cut the bumps first thing/ first shift then the 2nd shift and would clean it up after it sets up.

P.S. some times they do crash in to the trees.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

One more it goes with the set.

Cats are LMC 3700 AC, Alischamler (sp) motors "Very loud" lots of power..

The turbo is 4" under the cowling with a straight pipe coming right off of it and going right up out of the hood in front of you.. You had to tell to be heard if you had someone riding with you.


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

*I bet it would be a rush!!!*



SnoFarmer;363136 said:


> One more it goes with the set.


 That does look like fun....I know the photos don't do it justice...
I know what you are saying about the snow packing,I've come down a couple of chutes on my sled and if you hit the brake at all the track packs up and you slide.
With out any throttle and limited braking to steer we would be doing 55mph at the bottom of the hill.lol That is also a rush....
Sorry, I know not a sno cat...


----------



## wakesetter2001 (Sep 12, 2004)

I like the interior of the new cats. But maybe I don't notice the echo because I crank up the CD player. I hate to get out and get in my truck, you can't beat the Ricardo seats. The only thing that bother me is the heat coming up through the console. You cant keep a cola cold and if you set a candy bar down it is melted in just a few minutes. I also don't like the tiller controls for the BR 275 they are at a weird angle for me when I am trying to make adjustments. But the new 350 controls on the joystick are nice.

Oshkosh, a new BR 350 with a tiller runs around $300,000.00 and they are also putting XM radio in the new ones.


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

*That explains*

That explains $60 lift tickets......



wakesetter2001;363153 said:


> I like the interior of the new cats. But maybe I don't notice the echo because I crank up the CD player. I hate to get out and get in my truck, you can't beat the Ricardo seats. The only thing that bother me is the heat coming up through the console. You cant keep a cola cold and if you set a candy bar down it is melted in just a few minutes. I also don't like the tiller controls for the BR 275 they are at a weird angle for me when I am trying to make adjustments. But the new 350 controls on the joystick are nice.
> 
> Oshkosh, a new BR 350 with a tiller runs around $300,000.00 and they are also putting XM radio in the new ones.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Yea. the pics never do any justice......

You have the idea the same thing happens with the sleds.

Here is another one looking down the same run as in the series.


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

*What a RUSH!*



SnoFarmer;363160 said:


> Yea. the pics never do any justice......
> 
> You have the idea the same thing happens with the sleds.
> 
> Here is another one looking down the same run as in the series.


 That does a little better.lol My Pulse went up just looking at that...


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

Here's a pic of some snow cats we saw on a bowl out in Beaver Creek, CO last February! There were like 15-20 of them in a line! The Skiing in Colorado was awesome last year, wish we'd get some snow like that on the East coast soon!

Here's a pic, though it really doesn't do the cats all justice:


----------



## ThisIsMe (Oct 31, 2006)

Are snow cats accidents common (roll overs etc)? I mean it must take some guts to put one of these things up a double black diamond. Or is it one of those things you do it a couple of times and it becomes common (i.e. trust the machine can do it) ?


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

ThisIsMe;363534 said:


> Are snow cats accidents common (roll overs etc)? I mean it must take some guts to put one of these things up a double black diamond. Or is it one of those things you do it a couple of times and it becomes common (i.e. trust the machine can do it) ?


Roll overs are very Uncommon, usually if one does go over there was a cliff involved or a avalanche.

It's not going up that is exciting lol but going down the steeps cutting bumps is and packing power on snowy nights is fun also.

Grooming beginner and most intermediate runs is like driving a golf cart around after a while.


----------



## j_majik (Feb 13, 2007)

@ SnoFarmer
wow, great old pictures. i am a snow-groomer-fan from germany. is it possible for your to sent me a mail with other pictures from your machines? many thanks


----------



## SD-Dave (Dec 13, 2005)

Up in Canada they are now using 4WD Ag-Tractors with tracks linking the front and rear tires together and creating a track drive system. They are using these heavily instead of using a Sno-Cat's. Makes for a much more inexpensive and far more versatile unit...winter and summer use. Anybody know who makes these tracks and/or a website etc and where to buy them?


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

*Something like this?*

http://www.snowcountrygroomers.com/



SD-Dave;371115 said:


> Up in Canada they are now using 4WD Ag-Tractors with tracks linking the front and rear tires together and creating a track drive system. They are using these heavily instead of using a Sno-Cat's. Makes for a much more inexpensive and far more versatile unit...winter and summer use. Anybody know who makes these tracks and/or a website etc and where to buy them?


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

*Or this style*



Oshkosh;371156 said:


> http://www.snowcountrygroomers.com/


http://www.snowcountrygroomers.com/marcel kits.htm


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

*Attitash Ski area SOLD!*

A Sign of the Times...
American Ski Company has been liquidating it holdings this season.First Steamboat to a Canadian company and they just announced ,Mt Attitash and Mt Snow where just sold off to reduce debt.
Sad to see a industry suffer like this.
We have just received our first real natural snow this season,just in time to save February but not the season.


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

*Add two more Ski Areas to the list...*



Oshkosh;372907 said:


> A Sign of the Times...
> American Ski Company has been liquidating it holdings this season.First Steamboat to a Canadian company and they just announced ,Mt Attitash and Mt Snow where just sold off to reduce debt.
> Sad to see a industry suffer like this.
> We have just received our first real natural snow this season,just in time to save February but not the season.


 Just announced Killington and Pico ski areas are to be sold off also....Trying to reduce over $300 million in debt........To little to late(snow)!


----------



## qualitylawncare (Jan 16, 2004)

Here's the only cat I run that I have a pic of. 
1997 Bombardier BR 400+

and maybe one of my good night of snowmaking

This is a county park hill we lease for a learn to ski program.. Small hill I know


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Nice whale.


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

*Heres our Down town cat.*

This cat sits downtown at the Mount Washington weather museum.


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

i don't know how i stumbled across this thread but the pic's and stories were great! i hope it gets started back up and snofarmer has some more pic's


----------

